# Anyone familiar with acoustiblok?



## drpete (Mar 26, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone is familiar with this product and your thoughts on using it under carpet padding. The theater will be on second floor and it is plywood flooring covered with carpet. Will this help reduce bass and sound being transmitted downstairs? Worthwhile or not?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Never heard of the stuff, but googling the carpet underlayment, it just looks like heavy foam carpet underpad, probably would be cheaper and as sound deading to go with a heavy pad of recycled foam rubber


----------

